# Question about this breeding



## BahCan (May 29, 2010)

Can anybody give opinions about this breeding, both good and bad, what would you expect out of it.

Sire: Trojan von der Staatsmacht
Dam:V Oliv Leryka

This should be a link to a mate check:
Line-breeding for the progeny of SG Trojan von der Staatsmacht and V Oliv Leryka - German Shepherd Dog

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Trojan von der Staatsmacht speaks for itself and they produced good dogs. Very nice. Lot's of Fero though. 

As for the female, can't say anything about the Czech part. Don't know anything about Czech lines.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

First thing right off that bat (focusing on the female's side since I have been learning about Czech lines more so than most lines recently) is I notice she has a "V" rating - not all that common for a Czech line, especially a female - kudos to her! 

The only thing that really sticks out is what Mrs.K said - lot's of Fero, but not a bad thing at all. Just a personal preference one way or the other.

Looks like a nice pedigree overall, I am not well versed at all in pedigrees but from my untrained eye - looks nice.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Trojan was bred by Stefan, who I train with. He's the full brother of Terror, the sire of my pup. Trojan has been very successful trialing and is an amazing dog. I don't know anything about the bitch.

Staatsmacht Kennel, one of the top working lines kennel in the world


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Sometimes two dogs with great individual pedigrees are not great for maintaining balance and not as compatible.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> Sometimes two dogs with great individual pedigrees are not great for maintaining balance and not as compatible.


Can you give us a little information about the Czech part of the female?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

First, this breeding is 3/4 WGWL. The Czech dogs through the Leryka female Olivia. The Leryka kennel is known for producing strong working dogs. The pedigree of Allegra is super strong through Ex and Cir, with also Titus, just plain strong dogs known for producing solid police dogs in particular. Frankie Anrebri is a nice structured dog, with moderate drives and sometimes low thresholds. He works real well with some dog's, not as well with others. This breeding may be super, but I see potential for dogs that must have skilled hand.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I am a fan of the Staatsmacht dogs. My boy's dam is Irmhild out of that kennel's foundation female. I love what she produces in terms of temperament and workability, overall nice sport dogs, I find.

Hutch is a really nice dog, too.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm not sure what the OP is wanting to know about the litter , general , or suitability for self .
I feel , based on the pedigree and the bias toward dogs , which , when built upon , without attempt at balancing with real solid , higher threshold dogs, that you could have dogs that are quick to react aggressive "hot" , very alert to environment - watching for the threat , possibly a little cautious (ready for reaction) , higher suspicion , high energy , a dog that has difficulty in settling. 
Definitely a place for such a dog . Not so much pet. Needing good understanding and a partner who is ahead of the dog to manage it.
-- good sport -- sort of typical sport


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Carmen, you are a mind reader. My thoughts exactly. I also agree that the staachmat dogs are top of line, and Stefan a very good breeder. I have looked at what he has been doing with his kennel and you can see his program plan pretty plainly. The OP asked about the combination with the Leryka female, and I see a lot of what Carmen sees in the combination. Hey, but it's all speculation, and there will be some real nice dogs out of these two in the right hands.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

,


carmspack said:


> that you could have dogs that are quick to react aggressive "hot" , very alert to environment - watching for the threat , possibly a little cautious (ready for reaction) , higher suspicion , high energy , a dog that has difficulty in settling.
> Definitely a place for such a dog . Not so much pet. Needing good understanding and a partner who is ahead of the dog to manage it.
> -- good sport -- sort of typical sport


Carmen you just described my Zena. 

She is also very sweet and can settle in the house.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I will say that I find most sport dogs that I have seen today do not have good suspicion levels, drive?.....yeseree.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

> I will say that I find most sport dogs that I have seen today do not have good suspicion levels, drive?.....yeseree.


That's because if they do, some "expert" will say they have a temperament problem, are "fear aggressive", (or any of the other new terms they have come up with that supposedly describe the dogs), or they will say they have a medical problem...low thyroid etc. Most components of the protective instinct are completely misunderstood nowadays and not just by the general public. The entire mentality in SchH training has shifted and along with it, the knowledge of what a GSD is supposed to be.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

My dog has decent/good suspicion level. I think it comes from the czech side though. Not a very social dog and could care less on what you do unless a you stares into his eyes. After that, all bets are off. I guess suspicion is related to fear in some degree?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> My dog has decent/good suspicion level. I think it comes from the czech side though.


I also have a Czech/ WG and he is not what I consider a sport dog, carries suspicion(but is very subtle with his discretion)higher threshold 
He isn't over the top driven, either. I like his balance, but have to work w/ his personality to bring out the best of both sides. With a more experienced handler, he would really shine!


----------



## BahCan (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to answer my question about this breeding. I do not have a lot of knowledge when it comes to bloodlines.

I actually came across an ad on Kijiji here in Calgary which listed a four month old pup from this breeding. 
Outstanding 4 month old Czech import German Shepherd - Calgary Dogs & Puppies For Sale - Kijiji Calgary Canada.

It caught my eye so I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask about the breeding from those with much more experience than myself, and obviously this is much more dog than I would ever be able to handle right now.
I also see the ad was updated today as sold.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> I will say that I find most sport dogs that I have seen today do not have good suspicion levels


Anne, or Cliff, could you elaborate further on this. For example, how is appropriate suspicion mistaken for FA or a medical problem? IF present, to what extent is it influenced by early handling, training & socialization, ie can a dog's innate suspicion level be successfully discouraged or encouraged?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I love this pedigree. I would take a pup!


----------

